# Problem configuring Xorg on FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE



## Jeffer (Nov 17, 2014)

I just installed 10.1-RELEASE and am having problems with configuring Xorg. I don't know what's wrong.

I have an ATI Radeon R7 250 based card. The CPU has Intel HD4000 graphics but I have it disabled in the BIOS. After the install I added Xorg with the command `pkg install xorg`. I added


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

to /etc/rc.conf and did the commands `service hald start` and `service dbus start` to start them. Then I did the command `startx`. The output is here. The Xorg.0.log for it is here.

I then did the command `Xorg -configure`. The output is here. The Xorg.0.log for that is here.

Next, I tried the command `Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro`. The output is here. The Xorg.0.log for that is here.

I copied the xorg.conf.new file to /etc/X11. The output is here. The Xorg.0.log for that is here.

X windows never started for any of the times above. It stayed in the text console.

Also:
devinfo -vr output
dmesg output
pciconf -lvbce output
pkg info output
xorg.conf.new file


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2014)

The Radeon R7 250 is actually a Radeon 8670 in the older numbering system.  The Radeon 8000 series is not yet supported by the Radeon driver in FreeBSD.  There is a chart of supported cards here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics.

Eventually, it will be supported, I just don't know when that will happen.  For now, the vesa driver alone might work.  The Intel graphics are third-generation and should be fully supported.


----------



## Pednick (Nov 21, 2014)

That's why `startx` isn't working for me, at least I know now, funny my card works with PCBSD but I don't like that it forces the use of PulseAudio which doesn't work for me.


----------

